# higher handlebars



## Long Beach Leo (Jun 11, 2017)

I have a nice Humber Sprite I rebuilt and like a lot...but, the handlebars are too low and I was hunched over.  I replaced the beautiful Raleigh quill with (I know, say it ain't so) a ten inch Sunlite steel touring stem.  It has two butt ugly welds, dubious chrome finish and it's made in Korea.  But, it raised the handle bar height two and half INCHES and has made riding it a DREAM.  Just FYI if you have the same issue. --Also note that the two bolts fit a 13 mm wrench perfectly so you don't have to use an adjustable to fit Whitworth sizing.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 11, 2017)

You could have just lowered the seat all the way down.    And I'm just kidding.


----------

